# Any Other Pets Besides A Dog?



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you have any other pet besides a dog?? What is that other pet's name??

Select one or more:

-ferret
-guinea pig
-cat
-hamster
-mouse
-bird
-fish
-turtle
-rat
-other (what kind??)


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

We have 2 cats. Nipper and Baby.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Large mouth bass and chameleon


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have 5 indoor cats (all rescues) Missy, mudger, ree ree, rae rae and boogie.
1 cockatiel- Piper
2 tanks of fish
and besides my gsd, 2 aussies Jynx & Jag


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have 1 cat (indoor)- Ivy

2 fish (unnamed)


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

2 cats - Gatsby and Allie (rescued litter mates)


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

One colle/shepherd mix (shep-ollie!) Tim
One husky mix : Ed
One lab mix : Maggie
Two ponies : Andy and Chewy
One Horse : Furguson B


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Besides the dogs I have 4 rescue cats and 2 parrots.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just my husband


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have 4 birds: Chico and Bella (cockatiels) and Bandit and Misty (parakeets.) We had fish but they were alot of work and little reward. We have a mouse problem in our house, so any ideas of wanting a pet mouse I once had, are long gone. I wouldn't mind more birds, perhaps an African Grey or Macaw. Id also like to have horses and pigs one day, but its not realistic at this time. And of course, Id like more dogs.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

cats-Domino, George Patton, Sassy, and Samantha
horses- Cowboy, Callie, Sonya, Rocky


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

12 chinchillas - George & Gracie, Teddy & Eleanor, Sugar & Spice, Samson & Delilah, Theodore & Simon, Peggy and Sparky. We tried our hand at breeding (eek we were BYB!), but have discontinued that.

7 rabbits - Tic Tac, Jellybean, Snickers, Hershey, Skittles, Flopsi & Peanut

5 cats - Slick, Shorty, Phoenix, Fatcat III & Bob Cat

Love them all.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Besides the 3 dogs:
2 cats - Spitz & Misty
2 horses - Stroker & Reno
30 gal fish tank - didn't name my fish


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

stosh said:


> just my husband


lol!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

3 Cats: Mitzi, Voodoo & Pisces.

One California Kingsnake: Kingsley.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Just my husband


LOL.


I have a 6 year old guinea pig named Jinx


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Cats, and fish!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Just 1 cat -Bowie.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I personally have two cats (Panzer and Bevin) and two red-eared sliders (turtles) and whatever fish the turtles decide they don't feel like eating. In the past I have had rabbits, guinea hens, chickens, pheasants, frogs, snakes, and Buddy my Grey Squirrel. Last winter I almost brought home a red fox cub that was wandering the road, but decided that I didn't want rabies shots (still kicking myself for that one). My Fiance has a full understanding that I am a full out animal lover and will go out of my way to help an animal. Fortunately he's as big of an animal lover as I am, his only rule is that I can't ever bring a raccoon home and I'm limited to two cats at a time.


----------



## Sable GSD (Jan 31, 2011)

2 cats. Charlie and Sophie


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

We have 2 cats: "Rocket" (Maine ****) and "Booster" (grey short hair tiger). They add the perfect balance in our home.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang! Most of my "other" pets didn't make the poll. LOL!

Aside from Annie - 13 yr. old GSD, I have....

2 rabbits - Oreo is a lop and Honeydew is a Rex
1 guinea pig - Snickerdoodle
1 horse - Eve


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Over the years, used to always have cats and a dog. The cats were always here, though different ones, when puppies arrived. Seemed to work well. been catless since 2008. Got a puppy in the house in December of 2009. Not sure if Chance would do well with a kitten or not. Thinking he might think it is a stuffed toy that moves. Never introducted a kitten into a dog established house. Always been the other way around. Would love to get a kitten, but skittish, thinking he might hurt it and not really mean to.


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a chinchilla named Guapito!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

GSD - Brewski
Cockatiel Buddy
Cockatiel - Cuddles
Lop Eared Rabbit - Angel


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I have a kitty named Maggie. one day I'll have a horse


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

A rescue cat with 24 toes named Bigfoot, a Red Lored Amazon I rescued 8 years ago named Boo with only one wing, a Timneh African Grey that I raised from 16 weeks old, 2 horses, my Bernese Mountain dog that I show and my 15 week old GSD named Holly


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

3 cats: Stuart, Charlotte, Lewis
7 birds: Bork Bork, Bathtub, Bitey, Demetri, Checkers, Woody, Casper
Fish: Nameless, Stumpy, Scar, Scar, Scar.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have over 30 snakes and lizards of varying species, one lab named Henry, a cat named Noelle who responds only to meow meow, 2 kids who are kinda like wild animals, and a DH who is definitely some strange exotic animal


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

2 indoor cats, Misty & Tiger


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

[QUOTE his only rule is that I can't ever bring a raccoon home .[/QUOTE]


Raccoons are great fun, although a tee-tiny bit destructive.!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Two black cats. Marley and Alanis (shortened to Lanis)


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

We have:
2 rabbits-One Eyed Willy & Luey
7 cats-Judas,Giz,Shasta,Sadie,Re Re,Hannah,Lucy
2 fish tanks-various goldfish in one & tropicals in the other.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Used to have two rats-Loki and Pebbles, soon after we got Blitz it became apparent that they would not be safe, he would stalk the room that we kept them in. We gave them to a friend where they lived out the rest of their lives peacefully...

I would love love love to have rats again someday.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my African spurred tortoise aka Sulcata tortoise. He thinks he is one of the dogs LOL 75lb tortoise full of attitude


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


>


Is that fish, EATING a fish??? Do fish do that??


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have three orange cats - Finnegan, Ratchet, and Ollie.


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

I have 

One tabby cat - Casper
One Chinchilla - Mousey
and one tank of various tropical fishes


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

25 snakes!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have but they're not listed in your poll: sugar gliders. You should've included an "other" choice. 
I also have cats.

However in the past I've also owned ferrets, rabbits, a guinea pig, rats, mice, hamsters, a gerbil, newts, frogs, toads, anoles, a snake, and fish.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I have 11 dumbo rats 
Cai and Socrates (girls) both silver mink roans.
Eli and Newton (boys) are huskey black roans
Loki (boy) is black hooded
Pip (boy) is brown berksire
Squeek (boy) is mis marked brown capped
Di vinci, Riloh and Sol (boys) are champagne roans

Other then Rio I also have a Yorkie called joey 
Since its breeding season, I hope to get 2 male black sable polecat ferrets in the next few weeks Yay!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Along with my 4 German Shepherds I have:

Chihuahua --Buddy
JRT-- Riley
Cairn --Terrier Garrett

Siamese --Tai Tai
Abyssinian-- Kito

Rhiot --Saddlebred
Rhage --Arabian
Rhandie --Arabian
Lacey --Spotted Saddle Horse


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

In addition to the 2 GSDs I personally have

Zero, 3 year old black cat (my 1 roommate has a siamese named Matayo, and a black longhair named Mojo)

Sage, 9 year old "pintaloosa" (in total on the farm there's have 2 Belgian drafts, 7 horses, 1 pony, and 5 mini) oh and Nelson, a 4 month old bull whose mother died while giving birth to him so he was hand-raised in the horse barn. :wub:

Each of my roommates has a dog, there's Toby the new shih tzu.. and Tala, a GSD/aussie cross.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

catz said:


> I have 11 dumbo rats
> Cai and Socrates (girls) both silver mink roans.
> Eli and Newton (boys) are huskey black roans
> Loki (boy) is black hooded
> ...


Do you have any pictures? I love ratties!  I miss mine.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Ray and Pete.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot named Toby. He will be 17 in June. I have had him since he was 7.5 weeks old and finished hand rearing him. He is very talkative and entertaining, but not social or cuddly. He is my Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde bird and can give some pretty darn nasty bites.

I also have 27 laying hens and two roosters, but they aren't pets.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Besides my two dogs...

I have 7 Hermit Crabs, they're all Purple Pinchers. Their names are Tarzan, Pixie, Rush, Jimmy, Akon, Havok and Jade.

I also have 4 unnamed Guppies and 2 Bettas named Ronnie Radke and Craig Mabbit.  Used to have over 400 (no typo) gallons of aquarium, and around 30 or so species of fish. (Mostly fresh but I've also kept brackish and saltwater) Had to get rid of my tanks when we moved from GA to SC. 

First thing I do when I move out is I'm getting a pair of male rats. :thumbup: My last one died 2 years ago (His name was Little Possum Darling, LPD for short. ) and I miss him SO much. He was the last of a group of 27 that I had. (And oddly enough the only furred one, the rest were hairless lol!) I had to put him to sleep because he had a large tumor by his leg and was starting to have problems getting around and the tumor was basically starving the rest of his body of nutrition. ;____; I miss all my babies but can't have anymore while I'm at my moms. 



catz said:


> I have 11 dumbo rats
> Cai and Socrates (girls) both silver mink roans.
> Eli and Newton (boys) are huskey black roans
> Loki (boy) is black hooded
> ...


*pokes* Alright...I need a post. NOW. Come on, show us the ratties!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

besides the dogs we have our two cats Faith and Titan. my 3 year old and i want a ferret and my 3 year old always wants a rat. She thinks they're just so neat.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

This was my Hanoverian Monty. I lost him in 2008, but hope to have another horsie-love someday...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stacey he was a BEAUTIFUL horse. I hope to have a black and white paint stallion someday.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> besides the dogs we have our two cats Faith and Titan. my 3 year old and i want a ferret and my 3 year old always wants a rat. She thinks they're just so neat.


Rats make fabulous pets! I always recommend them to someone who wants a dog but can't actually HAVE a dog since they're a lot like little dogs in rat bodies. They're highly intelligent and very social animals. It is amazing what these misunderstood animals can learn!! Mine knew their names, they would come when they were called, they would "dance" for treats, they could climb ladders (and curtains xDD) on command, all kinds of silly little things. I used to carry them places with me.  They'd either chill in the hood or front pocket of my hoodies or sit on my shoulder while I did what I needed. I even took LPD into Wal-Mart and Sams Club the day I picked him up! LOL! (Wasn't expecting to get a rat but when I saw him I couldn't resist!)

They're also not as smelly as ferrets. xD I got my first rat at 3 years old, I've been hooked since and will be 20 this year.  Just make sure if you give in that you get at least 2 (of the same sex obviously unless one or both is spayed/neutered...yes you can do that for a rat!) because they're highly social animals and need that companion when you're not around. The only problem I have with rats is they typically only live 2-3 years. 

Some of my babies! 

































JFTR, the rat above was VERY sick which is why she was so skinny. She actually died about an hour after that picture was taken.  She loved to give "kisses" though (and would do so on command!) and I've always just liked this picture even though it makes me really sad. She was only 4 months old when she died.


















*really wanting more rats now*  Missing my babies so much!!!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry some pictures of the rescue babies when they were born and some of the big boys (pip and squeek refused to be photographed)  Hard to get them to sit still hence the small cage in some of the pictures (its just a travel cage) *pic heavy*


----------



## CharlieandMaya (Feb 6, 2011)

No option for reptiles?

The two dogs, Charlie(male Beagle) and Maya(female Rottweiler).

Then I have two snakes, Ball Pythons - Courajess(male) and Sol(female). The lighter colored one on top is Sol, the darker, lower is my male, Courajess.









My boy, 'Jess has a foot obsession ;D









Leopard Gecko - Romeo(female)









If any pics are oversized - I apologize now and they can be removed if so.

All of my pets, reptiles included, have been rescues so far. I hope to get a Piebald Ball Python - look it up if you're intrigued(think of a Panda Shepherd, LOL) and a ferret.

I love, love, love rats, but they're actually ILLEGAL in Alberta unless they're dead/frozen feeders, otherwise, I'd have several. Thinking of a ferret instead.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 3 cats.

Chaos~ She will be 4 years old July 17th, she is a calico. 

Wicked~ She will be 3 years old on St. Patricks Day, she is a dark calico.

Monster~ She will be 1 years old on Feb. 21st, she is a tortie Ragdoll.​


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Besides my two GSD's I have 5 cats - 2 indoors and 3 outdoors. All the cats are neutered

Indoors:
Comet - classic tabby rescued when he was 2 weeks old and bottle fed - 12 years old
Kristy - tiger cat -part of feral litter that was born under my dinghy 11 years old
Outdoors:
Stacy - tiger cat - part of the same feral litter that Kristy came from but has 4 white feet -11 years old
Tidbit - the feral mother cat that showed up pregnant and had the litter (now spayed) tiger tuxedo cat 4 white feet -age unknown
Alias - tiger cat- named because she showed up one day when I was on vacation and she looked so much like Kristy the person feeding my cats thought it was one of mine and then she stayed -age unknown


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Just my husband


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

-4 Cats
-1 Quarter Horse
-1 Mustang
-2 Miniature Horses
-1 Iguana
-3 Leopard Geckos
-1 Boa Constrictor (bci)
-1 African Grey Parrot
-1 Nanday Conure
-2 Cockatiels

And I just lost my ferret... 

Too many for pics, lol, but any requests? I'll post pics if anyone wants to see 'em.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

We have 6 horses plus our dogs.


----------

